# Enclosure designs.



## Pamahu (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm looking at the options of building my own enclosures and i was wondering has anyone used or heard of the plan designs from reptile-cage-plans.com ?


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 22, 2012)

I would try to design one yourself based on enclosures and plans you have seen before. This way you get exactly what you desire in terms of dimensions, features, etc. You could use pictures off google to give yourself an idea on what you want yours to look like, then get out the pencil and eraser and go from there. You would be surprised what you can design yourself just from getting inspiration from enclosures you have looked at. 

If it is the actually construction of the enclosures you are stuck on, then this site will most likely be handy for you. The prices dont seem too bad either.


----------



## leamos (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/building-enclosure-darren-whittaker-76861/ - Its free!


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

Pamahu said:


> I'm looking at the options of building my own enclosures and i was wondering has anyone used or heard of the plan designs from reptile-cage-plans.com ?



For some reason they have the photos from another enclosure builder in QLD...
I wonder if it's the same business or a rip off from _Custom Enclosures_?
Watch out, it's just another of those dodgy sites of showing you how to make money, by selling you an ideia!


I can give you my designs. Just finished building my own, it's not hard at all (I never design or worked with wood before).

Briefly, I just walked into a pet shop, saw how Reptile One build their Saburra 120 and went home and designed my own!
Saburra comes in 4 different sizes; 1 vertical for arboreal snakes and 1 other design, but 3 different sizes for terrestrial snakes/skinks etc. 60, 90 and 120 cm long.

Did research the materials and slightly adjusted the size of enclosure accordingly to materials sold at Bunnings (Masters, Mitre 10 etc.)
All material came to less than $120 (less the glass doors). – This is a very affordable enclosure.
A more expensive/fancy design would follow the same principle, just more expensive materials like i.e. 18mm sealed MDF/Melamine etc.

Reptile One enclosures are made in Asia, of Laminated MDF. It doesn't exist in Oz, so I bought normal white Melamine (chipboard) got it cut to size and the rest is easy.

The 5mm sliding glass doors, tempered and cut to size was the next big expense (the same as a 5mm sheet of perspex, uncut) approx. $30.

The tricky part for me, were the hinges (even Reptile One went for a cheap and nasty hinge option with their latest 2011 designs)... 
After a couple attempts, I went with a PIANO HINGE for the top lid, which you can get it cut to size, approx. $22-$24 for a 120cm long.

The next big expense was the plastic tracks for the front sliding glass doors... approx. $22-$24.

Then the light/heat fittings if you don't already have them (which I do).

So, my whole 4ft (120cm long) enclosure looks exactly like the Saburra 120 and it costs way less than $200!! Instead of the SALE retail price of $250 (in black) and $300 (in Beech), but the original full price was approx. $450 or so!!
(Plus, I was not '_forced_' to buy a black enclosure as Saburra no longer comes in Beech colour.

Hope this helps.

P.S. – Vents should always be on both side panels, to create air flow.
One closer to the top and the other closer to the bottom and closer to the front/glass doors so there's no draft at the back, where snakes' hides are!


----------



## rvcasa (May 16, 2012)

for some reason I don't seem to be allowed to add more photos of the finished and decorated enclosure?!
so here it is:



(my 5yo boy did all the inside layout and decorations etc, with special attention to the sand patting, that was heaps of fun!)


----------



## NTNed (May 16, 2012)

I agree with a couple of others comments on here. Building your own is not as daunting as you might think, but there will still be pitfalls when you build your own. They're usually easy enough to sort out though.

I built my own just by looking at several mates enclosures, both built and manufactured as Terrariums and planned out my own idea. Everyone who has bought or built always have something they would do differently next time. By talking to them you can design those shortfalls out of yours straight away.

One peice of advice though, make sure you have plenty of time as things will go wrong and it's just a matter of working it out and changing plans a little. Staining/Sealing can be time consuming and if your using raw wood, you need to take the time to do it properly. Besides being easier to clean of the muck, raw materials harbour bacteria and disease which can have detrimental affect on your critter.

Besides it can be great fun and the satisfaction of your critter enjoying your creation is a good feeling.


----------



## graffix (May 25, 2012)

If you have a circular saw, cordless drill and a tape measure you can build your own.
This one took me a weekend from a sketch to having it wired up. 
rView attachment 253154


----------



## rvcasa (May 28, 2012)

graffix said:


> If you have a circular saw, cordless drill and a tape measure you can build your own.
> This one took me a weekend from a sketch to having it wired up.
> rView attachment 253154



Attachement is not working!?

I got all my timber pre-cut at Bunnings / Masters etc. (it's FREE) and that made my life a lot easier (and cheaper).
Although no power tools are needed at all, it makes life a lot easier, if you have a least a basic electric drill ($19 at Bunnings)!!


----------



## graffix (May 31, 2012)

See if this works.
View attachment 253839


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 1, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> for some reason I don't seem to be allowed to add more photos of the finished and decorated enclosure?!
> so here it is:
> View attachment 252228
> View attachment 252229
> ...



rvcasa how much did it cost you all up to make?


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 4, 2012)

xJACKx said:


> rvcasa how much did it cost you all up to make?



I never built or designed anything in wood before, so it took me approx. 6 hours to put box together. Then a further 3 hours (slowly) fiddling with small things, while I was waiting for glass - like hinges on top door, handle on top door and holes for cables etc. 

In the end it was a couple of weeks to get the glass from a mate...
Which was perfect as the enclosure was just sitting in the garage, expelling the fumes (from the new timber and glues etc.)

Aprox. $120 excluding the glass...
But that included a few bits & pieces most people may already have at home, which I didn't, like 8G screws, small screw driver, (I didn't have any power tools) liquid nails for walls and super glue for the plastic tracks (to run the glass doors in).

I did choose perhaps the most expensive glass available ($60) as safety is my priority w/ my 5yo boy constantly opening the enclosure to hold "his" Woma. 

Some have reported here, floating glass at around $20-30. 
Not toughened, just round corners, as polished corners would be dearer.

The 75w infrareds were 8 bucks, 18W fluoro lamp w/ cover and tube included was $40 and pre wired, the 20Kgs desert sand @ $32, two mini terracota pots @ $1 each and finally the native plants, Swamp Fox Tail were just $1 for all of them! (some already dead or nearly dying), which gave a bit more realistic outback dried desert grass look, or Spinifex.

Hope this helps. 
Cheers Ric


P.S. The slate piece on basking site was free but it would have cost $3 at the very most! Same for the log. 

The mini digital thermometer on basking site (not necessary) was $2 and the thermostat was $12 - All brand new.


----------

